# The next FF Gathering is 24th March 2006 in Nottingham Pt 4



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Could you all please let me know if your child requires a dinner for definate please?​
Thanks Mel
x


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Hiya

Zak defo needs a dinner   

Love

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

P.S I think Nay is a tad nervous BTW


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey Ladies and gents


sadly me and stu wont be there now for a few personal reasons  however my raffle prizes shall be as gonna ask nicky to bring them with her!!! (nic will ya take them with ya hun?   )

really hope you all enjoy yourselves and i will get a blow by blow account from nicky(1) !!!! 

hugs

Mez
x

ps nicky will have to get my share of baby cuddles and bump rubbing!!!


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Mel - my ds is nearly 14 so will join us with the buffet if thats ok


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Joe will Mel but i was gonna ring them and ask if they will do chicken nuggets as the little wotsit wont eat fish fingers and has gone off sausages.

Love kimx x x


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Kim....I'd be interested to know that, if not I will just let her take from my plate and she will more then likely just pick at it anyway...too much going on & all that


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Yes please Mel    Could I change my order for the boys though to 1 meal of fish fingers, and 1 of sausage please.  I will bring some fruit for after and other bits for them to generally snack on whilst we're there too. 

Thanks 

Jayne x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

M J - Sorry you can't make it now


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Hi Mel - yes please for Iestyn.  He'll have Chips and Sausages please!

Love,

Sue xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Absolutely gutted but I've just been advised that I've got to go to Rome for work so I won't be able to attend. 

Still I'll have pasta and an icecream for you all! 

Hope you all have fun

Debs


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

oh beaker  Sorry you cant attend! 

Tell work that Italian air traffic controllers on strike that weekend !  or im sure some of us can come up with loads of good excuses! Like my dog ate my ticket etc 



love
suzie xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

DOWN TO DOUBLE FIGURES EVERYONE !!!!!!!




































*[size=22pt]Only 21 Days Until The
Nottingham Meet Up !!!!

3 Weeks 
1,814,400 seconds 
30,240 minutes 
504 hours 
3 weeks

  *​


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Aww Debby hun , i was really looking forward to meeting you


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Aww me too  I'm sure you can fly back from Rome for the meal at least?  

Sorry you can't make it, Hopefully next time  

Nicky x x x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Just to say im not gonna be billy no mates coming on my own! My dirty dancing song partner ( SIL ) is coming with me 

Watch out dancefloor 

xxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Fantastic i for one cant wait.


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Kim do you still need the dirty dancing soundtrack?


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Alex will not be having a kiddies meal.  5pm is a little too early for her dinner as she tends to eat more like 7 or 8 so I will bring supplies with me and sneak some tidbits from out meal

Clare


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Oooohhhh yes please Nicky unless of course Nay and his band will play it live?


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

....ohh ohhh can Nay please play "The Jam, town called Malice" ?? Ian absolutly loves it to bits    xxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

*Kim* said:


> Oooohhhh yes please Nicky unless of course Nay and his band will play it live?


Will get John to sort it out to bring with us  Then if Nay doesn't do it we at least have the disk, Was it I've had the time of my life or not? Let me know which one


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Yep thats the one Nicky


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

I just asked Nay about........................

1) The dirty dancing sound track and the responce is "_very_ unlikely" thats the clean version  and

2) Town called Malice, his responce is "its one that we are on about doing but haven't actually played yet, will talk to the lads and see what they say" Its also one of his fave songs too. We have 'The Jam' greatest hits in the car so will have the disc with us! 

Not long now peeps!! 

Love

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Shezza that would be great, we LURRRVE The Jam too, that album is great isn't it !   

Amanda xxx


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Sure is Amanda 

He is just texting the lads as we speak, they arent rehearsing this week as they had a gig on saturday night and Nays voice needs a rest  

Love

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Nay has a suggestion...............................

Either give everyone a raffle ticket, the band draws a ticket out and whoevers it is gets to choose the next song (has to be on their list they can do of course   ) or

Auctioning the songs,  people 'bid' (not much like) and whoever wins that bid picks the song and then the bidding starts again for the next song. Then all money made can go to FF. 

What do you all think?? 

Anymore bright ideas from anyone? 

Love

Shez & Nay

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

I just need a few to confirm for me that they are coming to the meet please or if anybody knows if they will be there.

Shelley
Lisa, mark and brittany
Nat and Col
Harts and DH
Edna and dhneil
sk (karen)
Donna, Clarke and Ellie


ASAP PLEASE

Many thanks

Mel
x


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

Mel

I have sent you a im 

we are still going and Ellie will just pick at our food

see you all soon

Donna x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Thanks Donna 

Still need a few to confirm for me that they are coming to the meet please or if anybody knows if they will be there.

Shelley
Lisa, mark and brittany
Nat and Col
Harts and DH
Edna and dhneil
sk (karen)

I HAVE TO HAVE DEFINATE NUMBERS BY TUES 14th PLEASE.​


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Nats asked me in a past post recently whether she would get to meet me at the Notts meet.


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Hi

I havent seen bitbit (Lisa) around for a while but if she is on MSN at all I will give her a shout, I 'think' I have her mobile number too so I could text her if you need me too. 

Actually thinking about it, she mentioned going away on holiday not so long back but not sure when it is though   

Love

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

I think Harts is still coming , i'll give her a shout on the Chitter Chatters .
I know shes had a lot on recently with one thing and another ....


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Mel

I would IM you but I thought it might be useful for others.

With regard to those attending the meal only.  Do we do as last time and check in with the staff on entry to the meal and then pay at reception later on ?  or is there some other way we should be doing this.

Cheers

Clare


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Clare

I will have to let you know about that as Monica wanted reception to issues a ticket for the meal (but these would be handed out on Friday or Saturday morning - the only problem we have is for those arriving in the evening at the meal time). Just waiting to hear back from her, she does know how we have done this before 

Mel


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Thanks Mel

We are intending to arrive sometime in the afternoon, hopefully before 5pm.

Clare


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

What time will the meal be ?


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

DOWN TO DOUBLE FIGURES EVERYONE !!!!!!!




































*[size=22pt]Only 13 Days Until The
Nottingham Meet Up !!!!

Also :-

1,123,200 seconds 
18,720 minutes 
312 hours 
1 week (rounded down)

  *​


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

*YEAH!!!!!!* Oh wait til I tell Nay, he will poop his pants 

Love

Shez

xxxxxxxx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

@ Shezza


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Shezza! 

Just wondered if there was any plans for the Saturday or does everyone know what times they will be leaving on the Sunday?  I'm just asking because now that Mez & her DH are not coming with us we may pop over to see my gran who lives only about 40 mins away but I don't want to go and miss anything thats going on   

Nicky x x x


----------



## Harts (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi Mel and everyone 

Mel-- have sent you a PM.  Sorry didn't reply earlier.  We are still coming.  Can't wait to meet you all.

lots of love,
hartsxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Thanks Harts - See you soon 

Nicky - Myself and Tony will be around to greet people that arrive at different times on the Saturday - so you can arrive any time you want, i dont know what others are doing 

Free - The meal will be at 8pm

Still need a few to confirm for me that they are coming to the meet please or if anybody knows if they will be there.

Shelley
Lisa, mark and brittany
Nat and Col
sk (karen)

I HAVE TO HAVE DEFINATE NUMBERS BY TUES 14th PLEASE.​
Mel
x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Mel

I will be around to say  to peeps too! Can't have you 2 on your own 

x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Me too


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Hi

We will be there at about 2 and am ready for the mass-greeting  



Love

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I'll sneak in alone at about 9.30pm after work


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Paul and I will be there too, might go for a swim at some point  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*12 Days to Go !!!
           *​


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

We are staying on the Friday night but not sure yet what time we are leaving, We have both booked the day off work so may actually pop to my grans on the friday morning then go to the hotel in the afternoon 

Nicky x x x


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Awww Mwl, are you not going??


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Still need a few to confirm for me that they are coming to the meet please or if anybody knows if they will be there.

Lisa(Bitbit), mark and brittany
sk (karen)

I HAVE TO HAVE DEFINATE NUMBERS BY TOMORROW PLEASE.​


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Nat and Col are definately coming   I have let her know about this thread


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Thanks 

Mel
x


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Awww Mel   such a shame hun but like you said if it can't be helped then it has to be eh? Of course you will be missed  I was looking forward to seeing Tarnnia so much too and getting that cuddle that she owed me from the last meet we missed.  

Love

Shez

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I have decided I wont be coming after work sorry.


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Why not?

Tony
x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Probably be too tired after a late shift. Sorry.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Just To say I  We are going to make it

I Have shingles, and as many people know its linked to chickenpox!
and as their will be babies and bumps, I am worried now, that I will have to miss the meet, as I really don't want too 

as long as my bumps have blistered and scabbed over by then I think it should be OK. 
it is a small patch on my Scapula at the moment it started on sunday, I am off work with it due to working with immune suppressed patients, and the fact I have eczema and am liable to scratch !

I will keep you posted.....  I am NOT canceling till the last min!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Tony - love it, straight to the point!!! Shame Nikki, would have loved to have met you. Perhaps next time hey! 

Dizzi - bless you, having shingles, not nice at all.  Really hope this clears up before the meet.  Think it should do from what I know of it.  My Dad's had it on a few occasions.  Hope it's not too painful for you.

You have me curious now as to what type of patients you work with.  Just my Dh is immune suppressed due to the medication he takes.

Can't wait for this meet up - desperately need a break! 

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sue 
I am on a Surgical admissions ward ( a HCA) and we seem to have all types of emergency admissions from the Gp and A&E - over the weekend we had the Gyne, orthopedic, and urology take, and a couple of medical too! I admitted a guy who had abdominal pain but he also has leukimia  for example.
normally tho its the Abdo pains, bowel cancers, and vascular patients we look after!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Everything has been confirmed now - i am sorry but if you back out now you still have to pay for the meal regardless  ​
When checking in please let reception know who you are and that you are with the REID party, you will be issued a ticket for the meal (this applies to everyone, even those who are not staying at the hotel), this applies to the childrens meals also.

Mel
x


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Thanks for that Dizzi - I'm so nosey!  What an interesting job though, albeit having some sad cases to deal with!

Mel - well done for sorting all this - no mean feat!


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*10 Days to Go !!!
          *​


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

If anybody else decides on Cancelling you will have to inform the venue yourself and STILL pay for the meal.

I did give you all enough warning that i was confirming places yesterday - please pay Monica direct for your meals.​


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi

I have also been diagnosed with shingles on my on my lower back cant believe my luck!!!! please wish these things away for me as really looking forward to coming

hope to see you all soon

Donna x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

OMG Donna - You too!  

I can't belive it!
Oh well we can go to the meet and we can sit together behind a Glass screen  

 we can Go and that we get better soon!
How are you feeling with it? I have a really bad throat and cough.

~Dizzi~


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2006)

lol at the glass screen!!!

I have just finished antibiotics for a throat infection. not feeling as bad as i thought they are driving me insane if the are not itching they are burning. i started aciclovir today 2 tablets 5 times a day, nice!!


hope you are feeling better soon

love

Donna x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Donna  I am on aciclovir too - one tab 5 times a day!

Olive will be behind a plant and you and I will be in isolation!  
Weve got just 10 days to have the damn things blister and scab over!

    

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*
Single figures everyone  

9 Days to Go !!!
         *​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

oh heck  9 now


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Noo Dizzi ~ Suzie's giving me her plant to hide behind 

 9 days to go  9 days to go   

Nicky x x x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Dizzi 

Perhaps you should bring a load of surgical masks for us all. 

Oh and Nicky & Suzie all plants are being removed thursday night. 

Love kImx x  x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Kim ~ Suzie is bringing her own plant for me  Or are we gonna be searched on the way in??


----------



## Zak (Nov 14, 2005)

Just wanted to say _SEE YOU ALL SOON _

Love

Stinky pants


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Hello stinky pants 

What are you doing up at this time of night? Isn't it past your bedtime? 

Can't wait to meet you and your mummy and daddy at the meet up. It's not long now! Only 9 more sleeps   

Hope your saving up all those cuddles because I'm sure there will be pleanty of us waiting in line for some off you  

See you soon
Loves and squidgy kisses
Nicky x x x


(Shezza ~ RE stinky pants: hope you realise zak is gonna _love_ you when he's older for making him sign off with that  )

x x x


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

To those with shingles you may want to check this out with a proper medical source but here is some info I found out for you.  So it would seem that unless you get your back or wherever out and rub yourself librally over people you should be OK.

"People can also catch chickenpox from direct exposure to a shingles rash if they have not been immunized by vaccination or a previous bout of chicken pox. In such cases, transmission happens during the active phase when blisters have erupted but have not formed dry crusts. Herpes zoster spreads only from the rash. A person with shingles cannot transmit the virus by breathing or coughing. "

Clare


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Nicky1 said:


> Kim ~ Suzie is bringing her own plant for me  Or are we gonna be searched on the way in??


Yep large plants will be confiscated on arrival


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> "People can also catch chickenpox from *direct exposure * to a shingles rash if they have not been immunized by vaccination or a previous bout of chicken pox. In such cases, transmission happens during the active phase when blisters have erupted but have not formed dry crusts. Herpes zoster spreads only from the rash. A person with shingles cannot transmit the virus by breathing or coughing. "


Thank you Clare
              

See you there! 
My patch is active now! and Improving, I have antibiotics on their way for my chest too!
~Dizzi~


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

everyone 

I can't wait to meet you all !

Just wondering, are we having name tags or badges as I will never remember who everyone is !!!


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Jennifer - I will be doing some name badges that the men can take off and that are just plain and white (might do one or two things to them though  )

As for those who wanted chicken nuggets for there toddler and were going to ask - dont worry i have just ordered them and that seems to have been ok 

Mel
x


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Mel,

Did you order fish fingers for Zak? I can't remember if I put down the choice or not   memory like a fish!! How much is the kiddies meal anyway? 

Thanks

Love

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Oh BTW,

We have decided to come earlier too. Going to set off about 10 ish so will be there for 11 ish. Will we still get a welcome greeting?  

Love

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

@ Elaine driving! If Nay drives then we might be there for 10.30


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Shezza - The childrens meals are £10 (i think - please dont quote me on that or hold a gun to me or anything cause i cant remember) and i asked for whatever you all told me the little ones wanted 

As for welcoming commitee i think you will be welcoming all of us, we plan to leave at 9 but seeing as we are with Jax and little legs (not Mark but Cesca) it may take us some time as we will need pit stops  so dont know what time we will ge there  

Mel
x


----------



## gorgelocks (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi everyone

I've just booked to come on the meet next weekend and thought I'd introduce myself - don't really know anyone, but wanted to come along anyway. I'm a bit nervous! My name's Natasha & I live in London. I'm nearly at the end of my first IVF 2ww and things are not feeling good   Still, I'll know either way by the event! Looking forward to meeting you all.

Natasha xx


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Hi

Mel - I mean the saturday though, do you?? 

Natasha -  will be great to meet ya hun 

Love

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Yeah the Sat meal Shezza   - i will double check with her if you want me to  

Natasha - Please dont be nervous, they are all a great bunch and you will be just fine, look forward to meeting you and wishing you all the very best for Monday, fingers crossed for you.

Mel
x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Thanks Mel for sorting out the chicken nuggets 

Love kImx x x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Welcome to the  meet Natasha 



*Kim* said:


> Nicky1 said:
> 
> 
> > Kim ~ Suzie is bringing her own plant for me  Or are we gonna be searched on the way in??
> ...


Its ok Nicky I will think of something 

love
suzie xx

p.s not long now!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Am still absolutely gutted that I can't make it.  

Olive - will you have a boogie for me please 

Hope you all have a wonderful time
Debs


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Debs , gutted you cant come either   but they will be more 

Of course I will have a boogie for you, it would be rude of me not to! 

love
suzie x


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

If I could drive, I'd come.. Mark's working that weekend (abroad), so it's just me and Rebekah at home.. Too much hassle getting there without a car. Have lots of fun everyone. Looking forward to seeing pics!!!


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Natasha - Looking forward to meeting you   Fingers crossed for a


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Mel....Thank you so much for ordering Millies meal for the evening...totaly forgot ??  thanks loads

Love Amanda xx


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Sorry to be thick (again) but do we have a schedule for the Saturday evening/afternoon?
Lizi.xxxxx


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Linda, is there no one coming from your neck of the woods that could give you a lift?  Shame to think of you and Rebekah home alone, whilst we're all having a good time! 

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*
8 Days to Go !!!
        *​


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*A Week to Go Everyone!!!
      *​


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

Sue MJ said:


> Linda, is there no one coming from your neck of the woods that could give you a lift? Shame to think of you and Rebekah home alone, whilst we're all having a good time!
> 
> Love,
> 
> Sue xxx


if I had known about all this earlier, I might've looked into this, but as it is, the Saturday, is Rebekah's last ice skating lesson for her level 9she gets tested) and she also has her ballet exam practive that day..
I will be there in mind though!!


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Shame you wont be joining us this time Linda, but good to see you've got some fun this weekend.  Best of luck with Rebekah's level 9 testing in the Ice skating, she's obviously pretty good.  I can't even just stand up on Ice, unless it's that fake stuff!

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

CANT WAIT!!!

  

Natsxx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Me either !

Not long now !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*6 Days to Go !!!
     *​


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

What time should we show up on the saturday??
Lizi.x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Whenever you want to after breakfast Lizzi 

Love Kimx  xx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Don't forget there is a childrens treasure hunt at 2pm on the Saturday - for adults too ​


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Oh how cool 

We will be arriving at about 11 ish on the saturday but might pop out for lunch somewhere though! 

See ya all next week 

Love

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Mel said:


> Don't forget there is a childrens treasure hunt at 2pm on the Saturday - for adults too ​


Did you post this to save Tony embarrassment when he wants to join in with it mel?  

Woo Hoo  not long now!

x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*5 days to Go !!
    *​


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

OMG!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

I have just IM'd Mel

My DH has just changed employer and has been told he cant have leave next weekend

Am not a happy bunny rather a 

As we are not booked into the hotel to stay we were staying with DH sister but i dont feel comfortable taxi - ing to hers by myself at night time

Sorry   

Emilyxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

I have IM'd you back Emily

So sorry to hear that - would of been lovely to meet you 

Mel
x


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Aw Emily  such a shame hun!! 

Let me know next time you are up this end though chuck!

Love

Shez

xxxxxxx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Emily - Sorry that you're not coming now  

Told Jack about the Treasure Hunt yesterday and he's all excited.  Keeps mentioning it every 5 mins, so wish I'd not said anything now until Sat am!    

Really looking forward to this weekend   

Jack, Ben and I are all mid way through colds now, so we should be nice and healthy again in time for Fri   

Jayne x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Jayne

Joe is looking forward to the treasure hunt too. He also keeps mentioning it. He is excited about staying up late too. Friday will be fine cos he will more than likely sleep in the car but dont know if he will manage saturday or not. Probably will if he has others running around.
He is still full of cold so i'm not sending him to playschool this week just in case he picks something else up and then we cant go.
We are really looking forward to it too.

Love kImx x  x


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

How am I going to concentrate at work...knowing that this is so close!


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

I am sat here typing what you will all think is a daft question but I have to ask  

Will Zak be able to have breakfast too or will I have to take something for him? Sorry but I have wondering this for days   

Love

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxxx

P.S Not long now peeps


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Shezza....breakfast is yummy..there is everything, cereal,toast,sausages,bacon,eggs,yogurt etc etc


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Yeah I remember from when we stayed at Stratford, I can't wait for it personally    but what I mean is, is Zak included for breakfast?


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Ohhh doh!  , well I fed Millie and others fed their children too, never got charged any extra so yep I suppose they are


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Cool  

Thanks Amanda  

Another dumb question, are there high-chairs there or have we to bring our own? (sorry to be a pain, just want to be organised)

Love

Shez

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello peeps , 
I just wanted to let you know that I am going to be both sober and loopy by the time i meet you all , as I will be on day 12 of my 2ww following FET . Is there anyone else going to be sober and waiting like me   I know the sober part is gonna make me feel well nervous meeting you all , i'm almost tempted to test on the Saturday morning so i know either way , but i guess your all gonna tell me thats a bad idea .
Emily i have pm'd you hun - might be able to help you  
Love and hugs 
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Shezza

I fed Joe every time. I dont think they worry. They did have 4 highchairs at Ettington not sure at this place though. You could give them a ring just to make sure.

F/S i will be sober but not waiting for  a result. Good luck though.
love Kimx x x


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi there

Just wanted to say

  HAVE A WONDERFUL TIME !! 

iM SURE YOU ALL WILL ..........

Love Hope XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

FREE - I am supposed to be having only 2 pints  so might be sober! 
I will make sure you dont need alcohol to have a good time hun 

Nats - im well excited now too! 

xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Have a great time everyone - I'll be thinking of you all while I am at work


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*4 Days to Go !!
   *​


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Don't forget to bring Eva Elaine  , and your hubby if you have too  

Looking forward to seeing you all 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Joe has just packed his Brum backpack for Notingham. He has dot to dot books pencils and Magic Key story books. 

Love kImx xx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Girls 

I will miss seeing you all this meet i know you will have a wonderful time but please know im with you in spirit 

Love always Lilly xxx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Oh poo!


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Lilly....you can make it to the next meet up with bubs 

Congratulations again to you! 

Love Amanda xxx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

.....I've packed some snacks   that's as far as I've got yet!


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Amanda ~ The band played 'Town called Malice' for the first time at rehearsal last night and aparently it went ok  You will have to wait and see if they play on saturday now  

I have got the travel cot out of the cupboard, thats as far as I have got   I have been thinking a lot about what to take though, does that count?  

Lilly ~ So gutted that you and Justin aren't coming but  so happy about bubba  We will miss ya loads chuckie!   You take care and we will see you at the next meet with a bubba in your arms 

See ya all soon

Love

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxx

P.S We have won a Little Tikes 'Tigger' seesaw on Ebay and low and behold its local pick-up in....wait for it.......Yes Nottingham  We are setting off a little earlier and picking it up first thing saturday morning so the kids will have a see-saw to keep them all happy too!!!


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

I can't wait for the weekend   I haven't been away for ages !

Can't wait to meet you all


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

I'll be able to have a drink now too  My TX was canclled due to too many follies  

All I have sorted so far is some shampoo  Ohh and a bottle of southern comfort    Really must get organised  

I'm getting quite excited now, I'm sure the nervousness will kick in again before the weekend  

Can't wait to meet you all  

Nicky x x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

What do I pack!

Do we dress up for Saturday night 

Should I bring anything (a bottle of jack Daniels maybe )

Getting really excited now and Very nervous about meeting everyone
Donna How's your shingles? I finished my tablets rash is there but no scabs and much less visable than before.  you and I dont have to be isolated!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

dizzi you sound like me!  panicking what to bring 

well i will def be wearing jeans ! as only things that fit now!  so have no choice!

alcohol of course alcohol 

so remind me who wants to borrow my plant first ?

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

ME! I need your plant! 

Jeans "check" traveling in 
Black trousers "check" need a top for sat, PJ's " check" undies "check" ermm swimming costume 



~Dizzi~


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Shezza....Sounds great ! Ian's really please about Malice 

Dizzi...glad your feeling better now   JD sounds like a plan 

Nicky...sorry bout your cycle  I'm with you if you are smuggling Southern Comfort in your luggage 

Suzie...you won't need that plant  !


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

well that all depends on if you want to swim  ?

and an essential i never forget is hair straighteners ! 

oh and paper bag to cover my head up!! 

x


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Olive - do they make paper bags that big?


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Debs said:


> Olive - do they make paper bags that big?


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Get outa here woman - you know you were very naughty in chat so you have to be punished somehow   

bty - whose got the southern comfort    ah I see its my bestest friend


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

me naughty!  you have me mistaken ! 
Its all lies i tell you!

I know it was you asking about nays band and any fit blokes!! 

she was 

x


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Listen if they play Westlife then I will love them all


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

nay any westlife? 

x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

I might need a plant Olive


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Elaine

They supplied Towels at Ettington i would think they would here too.

Love kimx x x


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm   Nay playing Westlife  Now that would be funny


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

freespirit. said:


> I might need a plant Olive


Free you will be just fine !! as will everyone else! 
plant only allowed in special circumstance!  like my first meet 

xx

note to self : call hotel and ask for all foliage to be removed from lounge area


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

No please dont!!..I may need some foliage too!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> call hotel and ask for all foliage to be removed from lounge area


Thats mean  Any way Donna and I will be behind a one way screen 
we can see out - you can't see in ....

Free if you dont mind being with the lergy members you can join us 

(ps Lergy all better now tis safe to mingle)


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

If any of you are really really nervous about walking in why dont you ring someone to come out and meet you? I dont mind giving any of you my  moby and would be happy to come out and meet you and give you some support to face everyone.

Just a thought.

Love Kimx x  x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

aww kim thats a fab idea 

I will do too but wont be there prob til about 5 on friday 

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

What a lovely Idea - Kim


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Joe is all packed up for Nottingham


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

ah Joe hunny there is 2 more sleeps to go!   


x


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

You will know when Nats arrives because she will be hiding behind me   along with our dps I expect


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Actually im kinda thinking that with you beside me.....the world is my oyster and will be a brave soldier'ess..


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Awwwww I wanna come now


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Greif if us ladies are nervous , how will the men folk be , they just know there going to meet a load of nutters poeple their partner spends half her life talking to who even she hasnt met


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Nikki , throw a sickie we wont tell anyone


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

I can assure you that my dh has no problems with shyness.....although I have warned him!   to be in his best behaviour!

 

I agree Nikki...im sure you can do it!!


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Nats !!!!!!!!!!!!!

We'd love to meet you Nikki


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

No I'd never pull a sickie in this job - I have Lizibee's mobile - I'll IM Free and Nats mine and if I get out of work and to the car in time to pop over for 1 drink if you are all still up I will.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Nats said:


> I can assure you that my dh has no problems with shyness.....although I have warned him!   to be in his best behaviour!


Dont worry nats with Tony there none of the blokes have to worry about being on their best behaviour


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Mrs Nikki said:


> to pop over for 1 drink if you are all still up I will.


Nikki i think the earliest i went to bed at the last meet was 3am!


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

How many times DID you go to bed Suzie


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

I am really staring to wonder what i've put my name down for here  

Nikki , i'll have my mobi , youve got my number if you need it hun


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Aww Joe 
are you going to come out of the case and meet us all on saturday ?

Nicki either pull a sicki or come after work, We really really are going to miss you.

Nats My Dh studies people then I get the PM! he will however talk to anyone - Its just with our IF being so _private to him_
I am still wondering what he's going to say!
Free your so right!


> they just know there going to meet a load of nutters  poeple their partner spends half her life talking to who even she hasnt met


~Dizzi~


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Free don't know what I did with it - text me it hun.

OK if I can make it later I'll text people - you'll spot me a mile off cause I'll be in uniform!


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Cool !!!!!  It will be great to meet you


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

I agree...

WE WANT NIFTY NIKKI!!!


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Mrs Nikki said:


> Free don't know what I did with it - text me it hun.


I'm trying not to be offended  and have PM'd you


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Free if you saw the state of the desk where my pc is you'd understand hunnie


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*2 days to Go !!
 *​


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

mel!! you changed your mind? 

sorry not coming from that way 

x


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Awww Mel...are you coming, that would be so lovely  xxx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Mel, thats such a shame, really hope they get your car fixed in time, have you booked ??

My car's at the doctors again (people keep hitting me!) and I'm taking the lawnmover hire car back and collecting mine at 10am Friday morning...it better be ready to go !!

Good luck
Amanda xx


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

I wanna come  

Phoned up to cancel room today and they cant find my reservation  

My brother has rang my mum tonight and they arent coming this weekend now as they have just bought  a new house and move in monday, so we could have come after all. Really annoyed/gutted/fed up!!!!

L xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

I have just rang them too, and at first they couldn't find our rooms, in the end they did, but they did say if they couldn't find it they could still book us in, so there is still space  
Oh and I asked if there was a wedding on the Saturday, and guess what................... THERE IS!!!  , wonder what the bride will be wearing 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

I haven't forgot her !!! an the arch, that was amazing, think they really enjoyed it  

I just love a wedding !!!!


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Can't wait to see the bride now!

Mel ~  will be great if your car was fixed chuck 

Leanne ~ please please please please please please please come! Theres still time hun, purlease with a cherry on the top   

Everyone excited yet  I am wwwwwwwooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhoooooooooooooooo!! 

See ya all soon, that includes you Leanne  

Love

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

I just wondered if anyone could answer a question for me....................


Roughly how far from Nottingham town centre is it to the venue

thanks 

Emilyxx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Might be best to call them hun,

I know its only 1 mile from Langley Mill Railway Station - if that helps?

Eastwood Hall Conference Centre,
Eastwood, Nottingham NG16 3SS
Telephone 01773 532532

Tony
x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Emily , its about 15 - 20 minutes ( in the car ) if that ? what you thinking hunni ?


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Could somebody do me a MASSIVE fave and post Sat's details....start time.(just night time not meal).... room name in venue......any other requirements? its just I struggle to get on ff as much as I would like now cant find the info I am looking for  . I'm scared I'm becoming a FF stranger!!!!!   MUST TRY HARDER!!!  .

Thanks Guys,
Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Oh no...we dont want anyone ending up in the wrong conference centre.... 
If I do then I blame it all on Jennifer!...shes our leader for the weekend!


----------



## gorgelocks (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi everyone

Sorry, I've not posted for a while. Seems like everyone is really excited & its definitely infectious!!   Really looking forward to meeting you all. Like Mac, I'd appreciate the details for Saturday as well because I can't find them either   

Anyway, thought I'd let you know I'll be celebrating this weekend (in the non-alcoholic sense) because I got a   on Monday morning! DH & I still in shock, but DH coping better than me by flying off to Austria for 10 days skiing - lucky boy!!

See you all very soon
Natasha xx


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

HI

I have just phoned them and the woman said they have between 6 and 8 highchairs, for those who were interested (mainly me really) Its just something else that we dont have to cram into the car isnt it?

Love

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello , 
For those people who are a bit confused , all i remember seeing is that on arrival we should say we are with / ask for the Reid party , they'll point us in the right direction from there as i'm sure they wouldnt want us all gatecrashing the wedding reception .
2 sleeps till I meet you all  
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Claire & Natasha 

I have IM'd you the link to the hotel details.

love kImx x  x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Are we ready for a new home on here yet  This threads very long and its taking my poor ol pooter ages to load it .


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,52500.new.html#new

NEW HOME


----------

